# FBQ2496 or BFD1124P



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Just a quick question, Which of the two is the better unit, to be used for the subs only. I am asking because I may be able to buy the 2496 for not much more than the 1124P, But of course the price isn't in question here.

Peter


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Peter,

1124p is my favorite because you have 10 presets to use and the 2496 only has one. If you wanna save a couple of sets of filters you won't be able to with the 2496. I have a flat filter setting and a couple of house curve settings. It's much easier to switch between the two or three you might have and select the one that sounds best. You may have one for movies and one for music. As far as quality... either will be the same in the frequency range we are using it.


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie, I appriciate all the advise and infomation you have given me.

Many thanks,

Peter


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Is this one of those strange ocurances, particularly in the technology domain, where newer isn't actualy better ???

Does the 2496 offer anything over the 1124 ???

Oh and looking at a screen shot of one, does the 2496 have a button labeled "Panic" or is that me just reading something cool ?

Cya,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> does the 2496 have a button labeled "Panic" or is that me just reading something cool ?


 When the unit is used for its designed purpose (feedback destroyer), then the Panic button is used to get rid of unexpected feedback during a performance......

brucek


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Nice idea on the practical side....however my wife would just love a button that said PANIC on it. Good job the kit rack has a lockable door:laugh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> however my wife would just love a button that said PANIC on it


She'll want to use that button after you've spent four or five hours some Sunday afternoon playing 110dB sweep tones through your sub to set up the BFD..... doh

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I need a fake panic button that pretends to do something... my wife thinks the panic button if the "Off" macro button on the remote.


----------

